# Drilling a Flywheel?



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

Came across a great deal on a an after market clutch and since I needed one I bought it, anyway, the holes on the flywheel don't match which I didn't know until I got it out of the car. So My question: Is there any concerns about just drilling holes in the flywheel to accept the larger pressure plate?
The clutch I got is a Ram 88760HDX which should be correct for the car as far as I can tell. I guess sometime in the car's past someone changed the flywheel???


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like a machine shop job to me. Don't know if it would screw up the balance or not. IMO, I would go with the correct size.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Normally, the flywheels are drilled and tapped for both the 10.4" and 11 inch clutch. I would not recommend drilling/tapping your flywheel.....get the correct flywheel, or correct clutch.


----------

